# Diatomaceous Earth.



## noneedforalarm (Feb 3, 2009)

now kahuna i know you said ace hardware the other day,and i obviously know the internet so that leaves me with this question.do any of you have any idea where to get some of this besides the 2 mentioned above??i just flushed this afternoon and im going to have to transplant clones into soil tomorrow(i use a rather strange method,strange to me i guess),so between the 2 the gnats are gonna get out of control.would like to purchase tomorrow but if to much funds are limited until friday.so any ideas on price and place?any help would be much appreciated.also i dont know if it is organic but this is what i am led to believe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

Plant nursery...indoor Garden


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 3, 2009)

oh...i tried the nursery as well.no luck.so yeah add that to the list of the above.heh,thanks though my nurserys are small timers here.even though i live in a nice size spot.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought some at lowes. I think it was about 8$ or so.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 3, 2009)

word up.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 5, 2009)

Ditomacious Earth is harmful to breathe. Please wear either a respirator or at minimum a dust mask.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought mine from Wal-Mart for like 8 bucks for a 5lb bag and like Effen said do NOT breath it in I use a standard dust mask when applying it...take care..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 9, 2009)

nice responses.thanks guys.


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 21, 2009)

Pool supply or Tropical Fish store.Used in diatom filters as a filter media. Sold in large and small bags.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 22, 2009)

can you believe im still on the hunt for this stuff...i really have not had any bug problems as of late except for some little brown looking mites.but i would like to have for future problems.the lowes comment on here had me there looking but i ran into a cheap hps and it kinda slipped my mind.


----------

